# Fly Fishing Louisiana



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been fly fishing little creeks and rivers around here. here are some of the fish I've caught. Does anyone know what the last fish is? Thanks


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I think the last fish is a blacktail shiner:

http://www.bio.txstate.edu/~tbonner/txfishes/cyprinella%20venusta.htm


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, it looks like it, but we saw some that were 6+ inches.


----------

